

Compass Monitor helps investors track the health of their portfolio startups - bjoernlasseh
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/10/16/compass-monitor-helps-investors-track-health-portfolio-startups/

======
bcx
Congrats as well, it's been a long road to this point. I am curious to see
where this product goes, in particular who outside of startups ends up using
this tech.

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Thx. Slowly non startups start adopting it. Compass Monitor helps with that as
Consulting Firms, Accounting Firms, etc. use it also for non startups.

------
qnd
Seems like an interesting product that we might start using for our incubated
portfolio companies. Anyone have experience with it?

~~~
bjoernlasseh
If you email me at bjoern@compass.co, then I can put you in touch with some
investors/incubators that are using it today.

------
mondras
Congrats to the compass team! Would there be access to this information to all
other startups? What about an API?

~~~
bjoernlasseh
Thank you. All information are private. A company can selectively share their
data with an investor or consultant or anyone else via Compass Monitor.
Currently there is no API.

